# Leo Tolstoy - War and Peace



## k3ng (May 27, 2005)

I've finished it at last!!! Now I can gloat.

The reviews of it say that this is the most spectacular pieces of literature, in any language. Those who have read it are considered to have acquired some superb knowledge... well so it claims.

I've read it. And a few commentary's on it as well (including the ones pointing out all the funny mistakes that Leo Tolstoy put in his books). I have to say, it is rather boring isn't it? 

Anyone else read it? opinions?


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (May 27, 2005)

Hi K3ng...welcome to Classic Lit...nice to have you on board.  

Although I must say it has been years since I read it...the first time in high school (we acted out scenes from it in class) and the last time about 15 years ago...I have Never found it boring...very long perpaps...but boring...never! :shock: 

Trust me...the older you get...the more you will relate to it.  Put it aside and then read it again in 5 years or so...you will be surprised at your reaction! :wink:


----------



## k3ng (May 28, 2005)

I'll bear that in mind... It's just abit too err... 'full' for me at the moment if u get what i mean..


----------



## Ki (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just finished it- yes! Took me about 11 months and by the end I had no idea what happened in the beginning, it's not bad though and especially since I have a really lame sense of humour there was a couple of bits for some reason I found funny even though they probably weren't... 

Never stopped amusing me that whenever I showed anyone what I was reading they all went 'bloody hell, you're reading 'War and Peace''  :lol:


----------



## WriteStuff (Oct 8, 2005)

I read War and Peace over a period of about 3 months and I have to say it is one of the absolute best books I have read.  I thoroughly enjoyed reading and I see exactly why it is considered a classic.

I sympathize with you that some parts were sort of boring (especially in Book 10) but, overall Tolstoy did quite a good job.  I do wish that the battle scenes had been a little bit more fleshed out but, you can't have everything can you?

I would definitely read this again (although not in the near future) unlike Moby Dick which I read simply because I had finished it.  All in all, it was excellent and quite a good read.


----------

